# Downloads: Raleigh Cycle Computer Instructions



## Paul J (22 Feb 2012)

If you a Raleigh computer I might have the instructions you are looking for. It covers the 4,5,7,9,13 & 16 function versions.

Might help someone out.

Paul


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2012)

Modified to include actual file as links to offsite materials can break when the target site is updated/closed.


----------



## linda delpinto (10 Aug 2012)

Paul J said:


> If you a Raleigh computer I might have the instructions you are looking for. It covers the 4,5,7,9,13 & 16 function versions.
> 
> Might help someone out.
> 
> Paul


 thanks for the instructions as i mislaid mine, ive just had to replace the battery, very useful


----------



## Rad (8 Sep 2013)

Hi, new here. Just signed up to get the computer instructions, but thought I ought to
Thank the original poster for taking the time to upload them. Much obliged.

Cheers


----------



## NilByMouth (30 Jun 2015)

A big thank you from me too.


----------

